# Corsair H100i im Corsair Graphite 600T einbauen



## aficionado (7. April 2013)

Hi,

ich bin unlängst auf ein etwas älteres Video auf youtube gestoßen, wo ein Corsair Experte den H100 im Graphite 600T verbaut hat. Was mir dabei aufgefallen ist und was er modifiziert hat: die Standardlüfter des H100 nahm er nicht, sondern diese hier:

Corsair Air Series SP120 Quiet Edition High Static Pressure, 2-er Pack (CO-9050006-WW) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich

Soweit so gut. Er hat jedoch den 200mm Toplüfter demontiert (no na) um den H100 einbauen zu können. Was ich interessant gefunden habe ist der Punkt, wo er die beiden 120mm Lüfter oben montiert hat, außerhalb des Gehäuses. Innerhalb des Gehäuses wurde nur der Radiator und die Pumpe verbaut. Das wäre mir bei anderen Präsentationen bis dato nicht aufgefallen, da hier jeder Reviewer die Lüfter unterhalb des Radiators im Gehäuse montiert hat. Da ich das gleiche Gehäuse besitze und mein neues Gaming Rig ebenfalls mit dem Nachfolger H100i bereichert werden sollte, würde mich eure Meinung dazu interessieren. Ebenso würde ich euren Rat bezüglich der verlinkten Lüfter benötigen, da oftmals zu lesen ist, dass die Standardlüfter des H100i relativ laut sind.

Hier noch das Video:

Building a system with the Graphite Series 600T Silver Edition and Dominator Platinum memory - YouTube


----------



## Uter (7. April 2013)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...hlungen-corsair-h-0-antec-h20-coolit-eco.html

-CLOSED-


----------

